# Conectar panel solar a red eléctrica de casa



## smitter (Jul 22, 2008)

Hola a todos:

Recientemente he comprado un panel solar de 12wh que he instalado en la azotea de mi casa.
 La idea era, mediante un inversor de corriente 12v/220v conectado a la batería que el panel carga, inyectar corriente al circuito de alumbrado de la casa, desde el portalámparas que hay junto al panel (previa desconexión del magnetotérmico de este circuito), de forma que el resto de la casa siguiera teniendo 220v de la red eléctrica, y el alumbrado fuera mantenido por la energía solar.
El caso es que cuando conecto el inversor, no funciona el alumbrado y se oye un ruido como si se activara y desactivara continuamente un relé en el interior del mismo. He medido la tensión que dá y es de 180v, pero tengo entendido que en vacío esto es normal.
¿Puede ser porque a la salida del inversor conecté un diferencial y un magnetotérmico de protección?
¿Alguien sabe como solucionar esto?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2008)

Posiblemente el inversor consuma TODA le energía que suministra el panel. Y al disminuir la tensión en la batería el inversor se desconecte por propia protección, ese seria el ruido que escuchas.


Edit:
Algo de matemáticas, si generas 12W con tu panel tu consumo debe rondar este valor, si es mayor, la batería se descarga y 12W son un par de lámparas de bajo consumo (6W c/u)


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 22, 2008)

Saca la cuenta de cuantos watts hora tenes de promedio diario en luces y a ese valor multiplicalo generosamente por 8 por lo menos --> eso sera lo que necesitas en paneles.
No te olvides que lo energia especificada en el panel corresponde a 1000W/m2, que representa un sol *muy intenso* perpendicular al panel, y la radiacion promedio diaria es muy inferior a eso.

- Para lo que queres hacer 12Wh es nada.

- Despues de hacer cuentas vas a descubrir que una instalacion solar es cara.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 22, 2008)

Hola, para lo que quieres hacer te hace falta como el 150 % de energía que gastas en alumbrado, eso como mínimo para poder hacer funcionar la luz las mismas horas que estos paneles solares estén en carga.
Es decir para gastar 100 w. hora tendrás que cargar las baterías a 150 w. hora y según las horas de luz que cargues así tendrás de descarga, para el alumbrado es mejor dotar de un circuito secundario de 12 v y no gastar en transformar a 220 v la tensión de las baterías, pues en toda transformadorrmación tienes perdidas (por calor mayormente)


----------



## smitter (Jul 23, 2008)

Muchas gracias por los aportes de todos.

He probado con otro inversor que tenía para las excursiones en el coche, y funciona correctamente. Es evidente que el primero está averiado.
Ahora voy a probar a ver cuantos días aguanta el sistema sin tener que conectar la red de la calle.
Sé que a lo mejor fuí muy escueto explicando el caso, por lo que os comento ahora un poco mejor lo que he hecho:
He instalado una placa solar que suministra 12w/hora a una batería de coche. Calculo que en el transcurso del día la carga será de aproximadamente 96w, por lo menos ahora en verano, que los días son más largos y en Tenerife disfrutamos de mucho sol.
He quitado el punto de luz que tenía en la azotea y le he conectado la salida de 220v del inversor y utilizo el interruptor que tenía la lámpara para alimentar la instalación de alumbrado. Previamente bajo la palanca de este circuito para evitar un corto al alimentarlo por los dos extremos.
Cuando se agote la batería sólo tengo que desconectar el inversor del circuito dándole a este interruptor y entonces subir el magnetotérmico para usar la red eléctrica de la calle, y tras unos días de carga la batería volverá a estar en pleno funcionamiento.
Pienso que en estas condiciones, y puesto que sólo lo voy a usar para el circuito de alumbrado, quedando el de fuerza, cocina y demás conectados a la red, dispondré de  unos cuatro días a la semana de luz mediante energía solar.
Gracias a las recomendaciones dadas, voy a buscar bombillas de 12v para el uso con los casquillos normales, y así quito el inversor y conecto la batería directamente para evitar las pérdidas por conversión que comentais.

Saludos y muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Alejan (Oct 11, 2010)

Que tal, estaba leyendo sobre tu proyecto con los paneles solares, y me parece muy interesante... Tengo una pregunta ¿Durante cuanto tiempo fue capaz tu panel de alimentar el alumbrado de tu casa?


----------

